# Charizma is here



## skanzler (Feb 25, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that our new addition, seen in my avitar has arrived safe and sound. She is everything Quay said she was. And what a doll.

I want to thank Hauled Wright, Frenchie, for doing such a great job taking care of her on the road. Charizma was in a double stall, bedded down with lots of shavings. When she pulled in and opened the back door, Charizma was lying down sleeping. We had to go in and get her up. She stretched and yawned and looked at us like, "what?"..... She hopped off the trailer walked, in the dark, as it was 1 am....to the barn, walked down the aisle, didn't even act surprised by the loud greetings from teh 15 horses waiting her arrival. Ok, I was waiting, we just woke them up...

Anyway, her weight was great, her haircoat was soft and clean and she was very alert. We let her go in the big arena to stretch her legs. Frenchie and I stood and watched the yearling mare run and buck and play.

Went in this am to feed everyone and she came right up to me and said "hi mom, whats for breakfast?"

I LOVE HER.

Can't wait to show her in Modern Pleasure......

Ok, done rambling...

Ok one last thing... I would recommend Hauled Wright for hauling your mini, pony or horse. They do a wonderful job.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats!!! She is beautiful, i seen her at quays and she is going to make you really really happy


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 25, 2008)

congrats,

very pretty horse.


----------



## Keri (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats!!! She's a beauty!!!


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh you bought that pretty baby! YIPPEEEE! COngratulations!


----------



## minih (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations! Would love to see some other, bigger pictures of her


----------



## Belinda (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats , she is a nice girl.. Hope you come to Congress this year..


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats Syndi, she is a beautiful little filly, can't wait to see some current pics of her???


----------



## skanzler (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I am sooo happy with her. I will definitely be showing her this year and have plans to send her to Congress, if I can get her a ride. I am apprenticing this year so will be attending Congress, but will be flying in. I will also need a handler for Congress...

I went out last evening and just spent time with her. She is so sweet. Nothing like some of the Moderns I have met. She is almost too layed back, but BOY CAN SHE MOVE......YEAH.

I will get some pics of her this weekend and get them posted.


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 6, 2008)

She is beautiful Syndi, I am anxious to see her in person.


----------



## Devon (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats



I Think fashion may miss her goregeous field friend





Have fun with her Quay is AWESOME isn't she


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 7, 2008)

She is just Beautiful!



A HUGE Congrats!!


----------

